# Stockport Show 7/12/13- anyone going?



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just wondering if any PFers are going to be there, showing or otherwise?

Think I'll pop along for a visit as I love my Meezers and Oris and loved it last year :yesnod:


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Any more details - I'd like to pop along .. is it GCCF?


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Just found it, I may try and go for a nosey although Im allergic to Siamesey types - will take my pills


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

JulieNoob said:


> Just found it, I may try and go for a nosey although Im allergic to Siamesey types - will take my pills


I've heard of a couple of people allergic to Siamese (but not other cats)- how odd! :confused1:

It was a lovely show last year- it's a small venue so you can spend plenty of time taking in the lovely cats :001_wub: I got chatting to quite a few owners, too- I was in my element


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

I will be there with one of my girls, pop over and say hello


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be there with one of my girls, pop over and say hello


Hooray!! Do you know which pen you will be? Will be lovely to meet you! 

(You can PM me if you don't want it shared publicly  )


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Stockport ? Where is this ?

(I mean the show not the town)

Edit - found it - no Brits


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Stockport ? Where is this ?
> 
> (I mean the show not the town)
> 
> Edit - found it - no Brits


Yes, it's only Siamese, Orientals and Household Pets. Great for me but perhaps not so great for you


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Hooray!! Do you know which pen you will be? Will be lovely to meet you!
> 
> (You can PM me if you don't want it shared publicly  )


I wont know my pen number until I get there, you can usually hear us though as we sometimes can get a bit rowdy and have a good old laugh in the afternoon :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

